# PRSI Stamps not paid by Employer



## bluebell (3 Mar 2006)

Wondering if anyone can help me.  My dad was recently made redundent from his job.  He went to claim from social welfare and was told that for 2004 he did not have enought 'stamps'.  This is despite him working full time that year.  He did change jobs during the latter part of the year and these are the only 'stamps' on record.  He has made contact with the employer who has told him that as far as he is aware all payments have been made but has been unable to contact his accountant due to sickness.  I'm just wondering what the next step is for my dad.  Its the first time in many years that he has been unemployed and we are in the dark about what to do.  I have been in touch with the tax office  on his behalf but to no avail.  Is the onus on my dad to ensure that the employer paid his tax or is the onus on the emplyer?

Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (3 Mar 2006)

My wife was in a similar position in relation to an employer not paying stamps years ago. She was not looking to claim welfare benefits but went to _SW_ (or maybe _Revenue_) and they chased the issue up with the employer and forced them to make a settlement and pay her stamps up to the relevant date. She did not even have payslips or _P60s_ so if your father has these detailing such deductions then he should be in an even stronger position. Contact the DETE and/or Welfare for more assistance.


----------



## bluebell (3 Mar 2006)

Thanks Clubman


----------



## Murt10 (3 Mar 2006)

Just because the contributions do not show up on the SW computer doesn't  mean that they have not been deducted and paid over to Revenue.

Get your father to go along to his local SW office and ask see a SW Inspector, who will look into his record and take a statement from him, if necessary. The Inspector will follow up the matter for him.

In the meantime your  father can claim Unemployment Assistance which is a means tested payment.

Murt


----------



## mo3art (4 Mar 2006)

Hi Bluebell,
Just to let you know I had an issue with SW a couple of years back, as they don't register PRSI stamps for the current year or the previous year unless you request it, something to this effect.
What happened was that I was trying to claim optical benefit in 2005, and they were calulating my eligibility based on the year 2003.  Apparently the year 2004 wouldn't show up on their system until the end of 2005 - yes seriously.  In this case, I sent them a copy of my P60 for 2004 and they accepted that the contributions had been paid on my behalf and I got the benefit I was entitled to.
This may have been what happened to your father.
HTH


----------

